# Athens, GA rail service (former)



## northnorthwest (May 18, 2014)

Does anybody know about former rail service in Athens, GA?

I've been wandering around town and the UGA campus and have been able to see a single track, which still has freight running on it. That same track has a small spur near the downtown that goes into some kind of plant which is still running, although so far I've never seen a train there.

Does anybody know where the passenger station was? And was it connected with the present track--if you know the area?

Thanks.


----------



## jphjaxfl (May 18, 2014)

The former Seaboard Airline route of the Silver Comet went through Athens on its way from New York, Washington, and Richmond to Atlanta and Birmingham. The Silver Comet was discontinued in 1969. The route also had 2 local passenger mail and express trains each way that lasted until the mid 1960s when the Railway Post offices were discontinued. Georgia Railroad also had a branch line from Athens to the Augusta - Atlanta mainline at Union Point. Mixed train service lasted until the 60s on the GARR. Southern Rwy had a branch line from near Gainesville, GA to Athens. Central of Georgia had a branch line from Macon to Athens. I think the only line left is the CSX route which was the former SAL route. There was talk of developing an Atlanta-Athens commuter train in the years prior to the 1996 Olympics, but nothing ever happened. The SAL and Georgia Railroad had different stations for their passenger trains. Not sure about the others.


----------



## crescent2 (May 18, 2014)

Is the current Silver Comet Trail (paved bike and multi-use trail) that runs west of Atlanta and on into Alabama part of the old Silver Comet train route? It's a very nice bike path that was built on an abandoned railway line. Just wondering...


----------



## crescent2 (May 18, 2014)

Edit: It doesn't go into Birmingham, though, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## haolerider (May 18, 2014)

crescent2 said:


> Edit: It doesn't go into Birmingham, though, unless I'm mistaken.


It actually connects with the Chief Ladiga Trail that goes to Anniston, AL. The Chief Lasiga Trail,is nicely paved but does not go near the train station.


----------



## xyzzy (May 18, 2014)

jphjaxfl said:


> The former Seaboard Airline route of the Silver Comet went through Athens on its way from New York, Washington, and Richmond to Atlanta and Birmingham. The Silver Comet was discontinued in 1969. The route also had 2 local passenger mail and express trains each way that lasted until the mid 1960s when the Railway Post offices were discontinued. Georgia Railroad also had a branch line from Athens to the Augusta - Atlanta mainline at Union Point. Mixed train service lasted until the 60s on the GARR. Southern Rwy had a branch line from near Gainesville, GA to Athens. Central of Georgia had a branch line from Macon to Athens. I think the only line left is the CSX route which was the former SAL route. There was talk of developing an Atlanta-Athens commuter train in the years prior to the 1996 Olympics, but nothing ever happened. The SAL and Georgia Railroad had different stations for their passenger trains. Not sure about the others.


Correct about the former Seaboard trains.

The line from Gainesville to Athens was not a Southern branch but rather the Gainesville Midland, an independent railroad acquired by the Seaboard in 1959. This railroad runs roughly parallel to US 129. Passenger service on the Gainesville Midland ended way back. CSX continues to operate the former Gainesville Midland and it carries a fair amount of freight.

Southern had a branch to Athens from Lula, north of Commerce. Approaching Athens, this line ran parallel to US 441. It remains in service as a short line. Again, passenger service on this line ended way back.

Correct about the Georgia Railroad into Athens, although mixed train service was theoretically available on this branch into the 1970s. The branch was abandoned in 1984 although a short portion from downtown Athens eastward lasted into the 1990s.

The Central of Georgia ran into Athens from Macon. The line remains in sporadic service by a short line from Athens to Bishop, and it also serves (or served) the UGA steam plant which was fired by coal delivered by railroad. South of Bishop, the line has been out of service (essentially abandoned-in-place) to near Madison for 20-30 years.

All these railroads had separate passenger stations in Athens. See http://railga.com/Depots/athens.html .

I lived in Athens 1976-1978 and visit frequently.


----------

